# She's growing up..



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy, almost 9 months old.

[attachment=7292:attachment]
[attachment=7293:attachment]


----------



## martuska (Jun 1, 2006)

She is so cute


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh yeah...you can definitely tell she's evil.... LOL!! j/k.

she's absolutely stunning. such a beauty.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Cosy is so cute! She looks like she's full of the devil (as my grandma used to say!).


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Yikes, evil you say? FLUFF, she has the same look Mr Wookie has in his eyes... no, no, no! I refuse to believe he could be evil... I refuse. 



HELP..........................
Melanie

PS Cosy is WAY adorabily cute!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She is ADORABLE. I never reliezed how short her nose really is. I love that cute little dress too but then again .. Cosy could wear anything and still be the most adorable malt.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love that little dress too! It's new! We just had to try it on and model it. I think it needs a blue bow but she had the pink one already in and
it's too late to change it tonite...(and Cosy is so thankful..lol).


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is a DOLL!!!!! What a cutie pie!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

She is such a little doll.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

You are torturing me!!!!! She is so cute, i want an evil pup too if they come with that face


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

How could you ever call such a baby doll evil, just look at that "butter wouldn't melt in my mouth" expression.
She is adorable


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Love that little dress on her!!!!! she is just toooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Brit, she is just tooooooooo cute!! I showed her pics to my husband who couldn't believe that she is real, lol!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

WHAT an adorable lil girl! She's a heart stealer!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you all for your sweet comments. Cosy would thank you too but
she's busy trying to hog all the cookies. She doesn't eat them..she just hovers over them for awhile. She's evil, I tell ya! LOL


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

She is a sweetheart, how much does she weigh? Love all her clothes


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

what a sweet face









do yours wear their clothes all the time or just for picture time? butter wouldnt let me take her harness off today







so after our walk, she ran into her tiki hut and mocked me. c'est la vie.

butter would like to trade her yankee tshirt for one of cosy's outfits. it wouldnt fit, but butter knows i didnt raise her to be a yankee fan. LOL the shirt's from The Boy, but he may not even remember she has it...

ann marie and the "die-hard oriole fan! you'll never be able to call us bandwagon fans!!!!! fourth place in the AL East is OURS, baby!!!!!" buttercup


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I want her..........I really, really, want her!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

A beautiful little dress...for a beautiful little girl!!


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

That is too much cuteness for one little puppy


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

OOOHHHH I just love her! She is the most adorable little baby ever! I should have 'napped her while I was down there in Texas!!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

What a beautiful little evil one! My precious little Sammie has an evil streak, too. When we went to pick out a puppy--which the breeder was not going to let us have for several more weeks--I looked at the whole litter (7 of them), knew I wanted a boy, and the split was 4 females, 3 males but I only saw 4 & 2. Another litter arriving soon, but that would take another 3-4 months to be ready to take home. Then I saw this one precious little furball in a kennel by himself. He was sooooo adorable, I asked why he was in the cage by himself at that time, and was told that he was in "time out" for biting his sisters' butts. I knew I had found MY dog. We put down the deposit and I went home knowing it was love at first bite. He's still a little stinker, as grandpup Brutus will attest, and I would not have it any other way. 

Samsonsmom

Trick is knowing just which trick will get you chosen. Pictured her a sucker for the "bad boys" instantly. I was right, as usual!

Sammie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

So is this the devil they are talking about today on *6-6-6*








Well that's a cute one for sure. I wish I knew earlier.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Love at first bite...lolol. Cute story!
Cosy weighs in at 3.3 lbs. She's huge. LOL Actually, she's still chunky.
Ok, Buttercup..send that NY yankees shirt over..we can spare a frilly dress for some sports memorabilia. Haha!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a little beauty . I LOVE her squishy little nose- just right for kissing . Sarah


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Thank you all for your sweet comments. Cosy would thank you too but
> she's busy trying to hog all the cookies. She doesn't eat them..she just hovers over them for awhile. She's evil, I tell ya! LOL[/B]










!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Evil????All I see is cute,adorable & beautiful.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Cosy is soooo adorable and looks so pretty dressed in her pink dress and bow









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

She's so precious!







And always has on the cutest clothes & bows!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I just love her too. The funny thing is that she is just so darn cute that she almost dosen't look real. I had a hard time trying to convince my boys that she was real. Thank goodness you have lots of pictures of her other wise they would still think I was trying to fool them


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

She is adorable!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Cosy Bunny has one of the sweetest faces I think I've ever seen!!!







I can see a bit of the devil though!!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

By evil you must mean sooooo cute she can get away with absolutely anything!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> By evil you must mean sooooo cute she can get away with absolutely anything![/B]


Just what I was thinking!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Brit - you have the most adorable little fluff & if thats eveil then i want some of that








I don't think she could get any cuter - but i bet she does


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

How could anything soooooooooooo cute POSSIBLY be evil


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is such a doll baby. I bet she knows all the right buttons to push


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy is a very independant creature. She has been since the first
day she came here. She has little to do with me unless I am on the floor or have food in my hand (lol). At day's end she will come to me, stand there and wait for me to lift her onto the bed. She then PLOPS down and passes out. Her goal in life is to make me go broke buying her clothes and bows and to bark until I go deaf. Hehe.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh yes, I see the evil in her picture......NOT! She looks like a total and complete angel....and I am sure she never ever ever does anything she shouldn't...LOL 

I love the dress and more importantly the beautiful eyes. 

Thanks for sharing

P.S. I love your signiture picture...just so darn cute!!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I just can't believe Cosy is evil. She has such a sweet face. She looks like an angel.









I love the dress too. Cosy is the cutest little girl.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Brit,
She is to beautiful for words...


Andrea~[attachment=7389:attachment]


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey...nothing wrong with being a Yankee fan....I do think buttercup must have great taste if she has not lost the shirt yet. Maybe buttercup is trying to tell Mommy she will be a Yankee fan no matter what and who cares about those 4th place Oriols...although getting tickets to their games might be as easy as say ...trading a margurita.

Go Yankees! Go Yankees! Go Yankees! 



> what a sweet face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, she is soo cute, just love that dress too


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Hey Hey Hey...nothing wrong with being a Yankee fan....I do think buttercup must have great taste if she has not lost the shirt yet. Maybe buttercup is trying to tell Mommy she will be a Yankee fan no matter what and who cares about those 4th place Oriols...although getting tickets to their games might be as easy as say ...trading a margurita.
> 
> Go Yankees! Go Yankees! Go Yankees![/B]


haha nah, The Boy is a huge Yanks fan, but I grew up an Oriole fan, and it's just like any team who has fans that have stuck with them thru good and bad...I'll never dump them for any other team. Besides, Buttercup looks great in orange!!







And I've always thought that Mike Mussina was just EVER so dreamy!!!!!!
















ann marie and the "wait, is it ice cream time yet???" buttercup


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I have been a Yankee fan for so long...after my husband died it seemed that the Yankees also took a turn for the worst...but I would wear the logo...I remember the produce guy making fun of me for hanging with them.. I love he Yankees in good times and bad. Thank God we don't have a lot of Bad.

As for Mike....I agree....a total dream. 

My daughter loved Andy Petitte and cried when he left...poor kid.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

She is toooo cute for words...do you ever have the urge to change the batteries???
Where on earth did you find that dress it is absolutely adorable!!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Gosh she has the cutest little face!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..and where did you get Jewel's cute little pink house? That is adorable!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Great Pictures! What a little Cutie she is!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Cosy really does not look real. She is too precious for words. How funny that she has that sort of personality.

Lily is a little like that. We are here to service her. Give her cookies and treats, she loves clothes and bows and new toys. The toys she takes to her bed as if she is a little clepto. Her nickname. Anything you drop, it's gone. She is a riot. Very independent. Both Bentley and Gidget are needy for more people time whether you have food or not, ha ha ha.
Aimee


----------

